# DUBAI | Sabah Rotana Hotel | 226m | 54 fl | U/C



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

ACCOR SIGNS DEAL TO OPEN FAIRMONT DUBAI SKYLINE IN 2024 - Hotel News ME 

(206) #UNDER C: SABAH ROTANA HOTEL, 54F, 226m (DMC) | Page 4 | SkyscraperCity Forum 

2022-12-09 by Gabriel900


----------



## Blue Flame (Jul 29, 2009)

What is the building with the cylindrical top in the pictures above?


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

Blue Flame said:


> What is the building with the cylindrical top in the pictures above?


(319) #UNDER C: AL ATTAR SKYSPIRAL, 46F Res (The Towers @ DMC) | Page 9 | SkyscraperCity Forum


----------

